# SGOM in PLATONIC friendship with sweet MOOSE, desires "MORE"



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

SGOM currently in PLATONIC friendship with sweet MOOSE, desires "MORE". NO....not more moose. One moose is enough. Single Grumpy Old Man herein-after referred to as (SGOM).

It is a long sad story, but my dear friend is a **** moose. Yes, she is very sweet and has large brown eyes, but she is a ****. Every fall during the rut she runs off with the first bull moose that comes into my yard. Then in the spring every year around mid May she shows up at my window with two or three baby moose. She looks at me through the window with those big brown eyes, silently asking for forgiveness for her slutty behavior, and would I please give her food.

I feel that I need more, that I deserve more, NO not more moose.

To be continued:


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

That made my whole day, Sourdough!!

Soo....... theoretically speaking..... would I have to share you with ****-moose? I feel that I deserve more....


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I know that Moose! She used to come get my pumpkins every December and bat those eyes at me!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I want a pic of your Moose


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I want a pic of your Moose


Sizing up the competition eh?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Sizing up the competition eh?


Yes, exactly. If she's cuter than me and making an annual appearance, that's sort of a deal breaker.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Yes, exactly. If she's cuter than me and making an annual appearance, that's sort of a deal breaker.


Yeah time to put her in the freezer


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Yeah time to put her in the freezer


But I don't wanna raise her kids, too! Got enough of my own for now... give me a few more years, yeesh.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> But I don't wanna raise her kids, too! Got enough of my own for now... give me a few more years, yeesh.


I thought you wanted to be mother Hubbard!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> I thought you wanted to be mother Hubbard!


Sure, if its the right man I would go for that


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Sure, if its the right man I would go for that


Make sure he has booze on tap


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Make sure he has booze on tap


Even if he doesn't, I've dabbled a little bit in homebrewing. I'm a useful woman who is able to look out for her own sanity !!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Even if he doesn't, I've dabbled a little bit in homebrewing. I'm a useful woman who is able to look out for her own sanity !!


Now those are the words every man wants to hear


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Now those are the words every man wants to hear


Yes, but is it worth feeding my kids for? Heh heh


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shannon, IF the mooser is better lookin than you is, id think that that might be a deal broke bad with at least a few guys in here lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Shannon, IF the mooser is better lookin than you is, id think that that might be a deal broke bad with at least a few guys in here lol


I refuse to post a picture of myself before I see this moose!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

ShannonR said:


> Yes, exactly. If she's cuter than me and making an annual appearance, that's sort of a deal breaker.


I wouldn’t sweat it to much, moose are pretty to look at but lousy in the bedroom. Just a bunch of relationship vampires, all take and no give. Lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

DKWunlimited said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it to much, moose are pretty to look at but lousy in the bedroom. Just a bunch of relationship vampires, all take and no give. Lol


Oh my gosh... I love it!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

DKWunlimited said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it to much, moose are pretty to look at but lousy in the bedroom. Just a bunch of relationship vampires, all take and no give. Lol


And they leave moose nuggets everywhere. But the moose nuggets are good for fire starter.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

DKWunlimited said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it to much, moose are pretty to look at but lousy in the bedroom. Just a bunch of relationship vampires, all take and no give. Lol


Lmfao


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You never know where you will find love


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sourdough's slutty moose has worried me all night. I discussed his situation with an experience relationship counselor and she says that the problem is the PLATONIC nature of the connection. She says no moose will put up with that. Upon reflection, that is what my old Korean war troopers always said. How memory fails us.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> And they leave moose nuggets everywhere. But the moose nuggets are good for fire starter.


If ya believe what you see in the alaskan gift shops, they make okay jewlery as well. But heaven help the man who tries to give me any! lol


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> Sourdough's slutty moose has worried me all night. I discussed his situation with an experience relationship counselor and she says that the problem is the PLATONIC nature of the connection. She says no moose will put up with that. Upon reflection, that is what my old Korean war troopers always said. How memory fails us.


Moose prefer"no strings attached" so even if sourdough wanted to take it to the next level he'd be outta luck.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Can we get some pics of this already, Sourdough? I'm dying to see what I'm up against!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think your on the losing end Shannon. Mooses are almost usually always horney LOL


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I think your on the losing end Shannon. Mooses are almost usually always horney LOL


I'm almost positive she is better looking than me, too.... such a shame...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF his moosie is better lookin than you are, Id imagine the (REAL HILLBILLIES) are heading for higher hills LOl


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> It is a long sad story, but my dear friend is a **** moose. Yes, she is very sweet and has large brown eyes, but she is a ****. Every fall during the rut she runs off with the first bull moose that comes into my yard. Then in the spring every year around mid May she shows up at my window with two or three baby moose.


I am sorry to say I actually have sort of the exact same situation.(Not platonic though...I mean seriously? )..,with the same time table also, in with march/april, out in sept/oct. on schedule almost. so am glad it isn't the same moose...or at least I wouldn't think so. Mine only has one younger moose currently though.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

For the younger ones in here, Chuck mentioned mooses in his life. During the Korean War, which he was in, that is what some women were called in Korea


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

They use the term in Alaska periodically still, also. Here, I think it is used to refer to someone ugly and oafish but kind and gentle though.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Moose" came from the Japanese word "musume" which referred to a young woman. Both in Korea and in Japan after WWII there were thousands of young women with no means of support. Often they made short-term financial agreements with service men--the going rate for a live-in moose when I was in Japan was $90 for the woman, a house, all the meals the man took "at home". In exchange he had a temporary wife who fulfilled all the expectations of a spouse. Sometimes the GI fell in love and married the woman--I met some in the states and they apparently made good wives. One fellow I knew sat on the edge of his cot and cried as he packed his duffel bag because he did not want to leave his moose but he'd waited too long to apply for permission to marry.

I knew myself better; I stayed away from the mooses because I knew I'd not be able to leave one behind. I sort of went wild when I got back to the states.

A sgt. I knew well told me that when the army went ashore on Okinawa he started with his M1 and wound up with a Nambu, never knew how that happened. When the fighting was over he paid $60 for a woman, bought her from her father, set her up in a house and gave her a Sears catalogue. Lived with her until he was transferred, found her a replacement and left her to keep the house and all the goodies from Sears.
Got his $60 back from his buddy.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Oxankle said:


> "Moose" came from the Japanese word "musume" which referred to a young woman. Both in Korea and in Japan after WWII there were thousands of young women with no means of support. Often they made short-term financial agreements with service men--the going rate for a live-in moose when I was in Japan was $90 for the woman, a house, all the meals the man took "at home".


Very interesting.........thanks.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Sourdough: At the end of the month the fellows with mooses would all be down at the NCO club on dime nights--the women were thrifty and would have money left over at the end of month. The rest of us would be in the barracks dead broke. I won't knock the mooses.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> I wouldn’t sweat it to much, moose are pretty to look at but lousy in the bedroom. Just a bunch of relationship vampires, all take and no give. Lol


I don’t know how they are in the bedroom but since the day that my mom locked one in the garage I can assure you that they are completely poo in the garage


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I once dated a native gri for a while .
Her father came by and offered me 1000 bucks because he said she was rather expensive to keep. 
you single guys out there just one piece of advice when her father offers you $1000 to take her that’s a sign from above run far and fast


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

American, as I recall, the women, the mooses, did the choosing most of the time. They were all more or less "on sale" if unattached, and the GI's would encounter them in the bars. If the man was interested and the girl liked him they'd strike a deal after what amounted to several "dates". The sgt. I mentioned earlier picked up a woman near his own age, lived with her on the usual terms until she fell ill and he could not get her into an army hospital. He borrowed money from me to put her in a Japanese hospital, married her asap after she recovered. RIP Sgt W.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How do you know the Sgts gone Chuck.? lol Did he not come back, or would he bee over 100 if he were still here?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well Bill, he was well into his late thirties then; he'd have to be 100 or close. Career man when the war started. Very few of those old war horses live to old age--too many memories, some liquor, a hard life.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

You can make the same deals today, also. Some families will even pay you to do it. dowries were SOP really where the bride /her father would bring the money to her husband on their wedding day. I see no problem with it honestly.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

By the way in the world of singles ads such as this post imitates SGOM identifies it’s a unattached male who prefers to be on the Receiving side of a all male relationship .....
You might not want to use that someplace where you are not very well known like your local singles column!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> Even if he doesn't, I've dabbled a little bit in homebrewing. I'm a useful woman who is able to look out for her own sanity !!


This! Do you post in the homebrewing section? It's always nice to meet another woman that brews.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Jade1096 said:


> This! Do you post in the homebrewing section? It's always nice to meet another woman that brews.


I haven't brewed in awhile... things like kids and breastfeeding keep getting in the way of that!
I did a bucket of BlackBerry mead last year, finally got around to using up all that honey I was given. It took foreverrrrr to ferment, but it was worth the wait


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> By the way in the world of singles ads such as this post imitates SGOM identifies it’s a unattached male who prefers to be on the Receiving side of a all male relationship .....
> You might not want to use that someplace where you are not very well known like your local singles column!


Where do you get this stuff?? And how would you know that anyway?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> Where do you get this stuff?? And how would you know that anyway?


Why the Internet of course !

I was single for quite a while and read quite a few singles adds. 
You learn the abbreviations quickly because you don’t wanna make a mistake !
Translation from reading lots of single Adds S stands for single G stands for gay O is the only letter open to interpretation usually it stands for open meaning a receiver of gay sex however rarely it stands for Oriental. M of course usually stands for male.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> Where do you get this stuff?? And how would you know that anyway?


What you never checked out a singles site ??
Lol


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> What you never checked out a singles site ??
> Lol


Umm I think your trench coat is open. Most normal singles sites don’t use that stuff. The questionnaire flat out asks, race, sex, preference etc.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Think newspapers and craigslist
, old style Internet forums


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Think newspapers and craigslist
> , old style Internet forums


Aaaaaaandd, there you have it, folks. Lookin' for love on Craigslist!! Classy stuff, right there.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> What you never checked out a singles site ??
> Lol


No actually, not really. I prefer to look the old fashioned way. Probably explains why I'm still single tho, haha


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The results are what count when I first got single many years ago I gave it some thought and I posted my first personal add in the yard sale colum I figured that’s where the single women would be. 

Lol you guys don’t fool anybody claiming that you don’t know what Bbw seeks swm means...

If you didn’t the title would’ve never interested you


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> No actually, not really. I prefer to look the old fashioned way. Probably explains why I'm still single tho, haha


It certainly could ! 
How many suitable suites do you run into any week ?
Using the media to your advantage not only increases the potential of locals it widens your Horizons to search the entire world!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> It certainly could !
> How many suitable suites do you run into any week ?
> Using the media to your advantage not only increases the potential of locals it widens your Horizons to search the entire world!


Uh, no thanks.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol And yet you are here Discussing a man’s relationship with a Moose?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol And yet you are here Discussing a man’s relationship with a Moose?


Oh come on!! That moose is way better looking than I am.... but the moose is also a ****.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to tell you the Internet works I met several ladies from here talked to several others. 

THEN I married one !



Btw All of the ladies that I met from here or I had conversations with were exceptionally fine examples of American woman hood !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The Moose is not a **** sourdough has simply been friends zoned


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> The Moose is not a **** sourdough has simply been friends zoned


Lol


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

A Stand: To assume that a man is homosexual because he posts a humorous account of a pet moose is really stretching. The OP explained SGOM, and I see no reason to doubt that explanation. Most of us are unfamiliar with the abbreviations you mention and would be insulted if you attached your own interpretation to something we explained in an original post. So put up or shut up; what evidence do you have to justify your reasoning?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ox I understand what sourdough is meaning I never thought he was gay on the other hand I can’t say that I would care if he was ,what I did was give him a friendly warning that in certain areas those abbreviations have vastly different meaning than he intended on.
Since he wrote it in the style of a classified personals I actually assumed he knows what those letters commonly mean in a personal ad I was just playing with them having fun with the joke
Is your funny bone broken today?


https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/SGMt


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh geez...I had no idea...sort of sorry I responded saying I had the same thing going on. You never know what is what in the internet. For the record, never been a gay bone in my body and never will be either, regardless of what SGOM stands for in some gay forum.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol not gay forums, they don’t need it there!
Think Facebook


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

American Stand: Sorry--I must have read it with a burr under my saddle. You're probably right=--my funny bone was not in working order. When I was alone I read enough of the personals ads that I knew there were codes, but SWF was about all I understood. 
Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What seriously weird female? lol


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Theres a few of them here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> The results are what count when I first got single many years ago I gave it some thought and I posted my first personal add in the yard sale colum I figured that’s where the single women would be.
> 
> Lol you guys don’t fool anybody claiming that you don’t know what Bbw seeks swm means...
> 
> If you didn’t the title would’ve never interested you


I LAUGHED OUT LOUD! Then I sat back and thought about it, and I thought,"Why, that's pretty ingenious, A Stand! (Posting a personal ad in Yard Sales).


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Just exactly what DOES bbw mean? Big butted woman?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I was thinking big boobed woman.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

BBW means big, beautiful woman, which in the realm of online dating usually means the lady is extremely overweight.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Course, Women can put BBW, and then shell know your mind might wonder or wander about JUST what it means. BBw. BIG, Bodacious, and Wide lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

rkintn said:


> BBW means big, beautiful woman, which in the realm of online dating usually means the lady is extremely overweight.


Or is 6 once’s overweight !
Women are very aware of weight


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> What seriously weird female? lol


That’s a given no need to put abbreviations about it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

BBW: I looked it up. Did y'all know that there are fetishists who WANT BBW'S?

I've heard of foot fetishes but never the BBW type


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If a guy appreciates really big women, and a really big woman wants to be appreciated, it strikes me as a match made in heaven.
After all, I'm sure that many of the criteria we each have in choosing a mate would make some of the others of us recoil.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Or is 6 once’s overweight !
> Women are very aware of weight


Online dating at it's best is a glorified shell game. Definitions and descriptors of weight and appearance varied (usually greatly) from person to person. One man's definition of BBW might be another's pleasantly plump. It was confusing and nerve wracking, which is why I dont bother with it any more.

Ox, were you surprised to find that BBWs are fetishized or that men actually want BBWs? I am sure, should you research it, there are lots of other fetishes that would shock you. Man, I wish swampman/Nick were here LOL he would have took this topic and RAN


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to your last, yes, he would have ran with it and went to places we might think of not following lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> BBW: I looked it up. Did y'all know that there are fetishists who WANT BBW'S?
> 
> I've heard of foot fetishes but never the BBW type


That’s because it’s a patriotic duty not a fetish !
Here in the USA we are the land of the big ,huge , Cadillacs ,Pick up trucks 12 tall. Supersize, big gulp, a box of cereal a family of six could live it. Houses with more footage under one roof then many villages in other parts of the world !
What’s not to like about big girls? They got all the same stuff as the little ones they just have more of it 
The only disadvantage I’ve ever found in a big girl is the lack thigh gap may result in a cooling problem , cause they all seem to be HOT !


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

OHHJHJH, LOL, sorry I bought it up. Hmmmm, I wonder what other kinds of fetishes there are?


OOOOOHHH; I just looked it up,. There is a long, alphabetized list. I spotted several of my own involving arousal by by specific areas of the female form. I must be a prevert. Not a pervert, a prevert My kind came before perverts were invented.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad to report that it is total over between my moose "FRIEND" and I. She is now shacked up and co-habitating with a large bull moose. She behaved badly when they walked away together, she turned back to look towards me, and I expected a sad remorseful good-bye, and "good luck" from her.

Wrong........She said, I was double butt ugly, and dumber then a box of rocks. I thought that was rude and uncalled for, even if it was true. I just gave her the finger.

So now I am looking to meet a lady (Human this time) who could appreciate an OLD man who is "Double Butt-Ugly and dumber then a box of rock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry she dumped you. Those moose are fickle creatures.

Good luck with your hunt for more compatible companionship.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Probably alot easier to attract a human when you aren't playing with a moose. 
So I say good riddance...


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Since I read the history of the moose on this thread i have clarity about someone in my past. 

When I lived in Chicago I was a bartender for many years. I worked at a small bar in my neighborhood during the. Day. So i got to chat with all the old timers. 

One in particular I became close with , he was like a father to me. He had a gorgeous Asian wife who was much younger than him. And she was a pretty amazing woman. Sadly my friend was an alchoholic. He was at my bar like clock work every morning. And she would stop by to visit him.( they only lived a couple houses away) Order some lunch then go home. Hed stay drink, play pool and bs with the other old timers. 

Anyways. I always wondered how and why she put up with him. She bore him 5 sons. Took care of their beautiful home and also owned a resteraunt and catering business downtown. 

It was never discussed about how they met. I knew it was over seas from the army storys he told. 

But now I have a much better insight into that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL dont worry she will come back, those bulls are fickle guys and Im sure its just a fling.....


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe an electric fence and some barbed wire would keep her off your property.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Here in the Yukon (so your neighbours) we have a saying about our men. The odds are good but the goods are odd. 

Observing friends, family, co-workers and neighbours for 20 years now I can absolutely say that odd wins a lot of the time.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

Checking back in after a long absence, I just saw this thread. I'm so so sorry about your betrayal. Despair not. There are some of us ladies who are a wee bit prettier than your lost love. And far more faithful...


----------

